# seeds



## markwatson157 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi, i am a newbie, there are thousands of seed banks available, can someone please point in the direction of some of the good ones, that dont want my mortgage for 10 seeds, i am a newbie first timer.  Can someone also point out the best strains for outdoor, i am talking about ease of growth, and potentecy, i want something really potent and easy to grow.  Thanks soo very much in advance.


----------



## Locked (Feb 8, 2010)

Click on the banner at the top...Attitude rocks....


----------



## the chef (Feb 8, 2010)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 10, 2010)

Attitude, or Hemp Depot.....as far as strains...alot of it depends on what your climate is.  Northern Lights is always a good one for beginners, and is a good hardy potent strain.  I think this C99xAK-47 would be a good one for beginners, you'd have to really screw up to over feed these ones!  There are thousands to choose from, you'll just have to choose like the rest of us do.  We all want to try all of them...lol


----------



## leafminer (Feb 10, 2010)

If you're just starting out, may I recommend this for you:
You'd like to find out as quickly as possible what strains are the best for you, right?
The quickest and most painless way is to go to one of the single-seed suppliers and order one (feminised) seed each of say, the 10 varieties you like best. Then grow them all and clone the strain(s) you prefer.


----------



## Hick (Feb 11, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> If you're just starting out, may I recommend this for you:
> You'd like to find out as quickly as possible what strains are the best for you, right?
> The quickest and most painless way is to go to one of the single-seed suppliers and order one (feminised) seed each of say, the 10 varieties you like best. Then grow them all and clone the strain(s) you prefer.



the only problem with this theory LM, is how would you know if you're getting a "true" honest representation of the strain. IMO.... judging the strain on a single phenotype, from a _"femminised"_ plant, isn't really a fair judgment.. Kinda' like not liking my brother, because you think I'm a jerk..


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Feb 11, 2010)

Attitude!!! super awesome shipping! 10 days to US and the autoflower Afghan Kush i believe was like 22% THC So we'll see


----------



## leafminer (Feb 11, 2010)

I know what you mean, Hick, remember that disaster I just had with a bad pheno. Still, it's not a bad method of getting a quick idea.


----------

